# best company of tv



## theterminator (May 4, 2013)

sony vs panasonic vs sharp vs lg vs samsung vs philips vs toshiba??
which company's products/services are best ??


----------



## Minion (May 4, 2013)

If you are asking about service Philips,Toshiba and Panasonic provide warranty for 3 years other only provide 1 yrs.Each brand has some good product and a worse product.


----------



## theterminator (May 4, 2013)

what are your views about Panasonic? I want to buy a 32" LED


----------



## aroraanant (May 5, 2013)

I recommend Samsung and Sony only.
But now LG is also good.


----------



## Minion (May 5, 2013)

theterminator said:


> what are your views about Panasonic? I want to buy a 32" LED



budget please?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 5, 2013)

The best companies are
Sharp and NEC Their panels pwns all other panels
but if as you are from India, Samsung and Sony are the way to go


----------



## theterminator (May 5, 2013)

Minion said:


> budget please?



around 24-25k


----------



## Minion (May 5, 2013)

For 24-25k better go with Philips or toshiba.

Philips 32PFL6357 for 26k
Full HD,Very good PQ and Sound Quality,Supports almost all formats through USB.
Toshiba 32PX200 for 26k
HD Ready,Smart Tv,Good PQ,Supports almost all formats through USB


----------



## aroraanant (May 5, 2013)

Toshiba  quality is not good, atleast I didn't liked it.


----------



## ssj4karan (May 5, 2013)

Sony is the best especially with its 2013 line up.


----------



## theterminator (May 5, 2013)

^Sony's price is way up for LEDs. LCDs, however, are at comparable rates. Would it be wise to for Sony LCD than LEDs of others?


----------



## aroraanant (May 5, 2013)

Check out Samsung if you find Sony to be costlier.


----------



## theterminator (May 5, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> Check out Samsung if you find Sony to be costlier.


Samsung UA32EH4000 32" LED @ 28k @ Flipkart. Out of my budget of 25k. Any other source?


----------



## flyingcow (May 5, 2013)

You should consider micromax lead tvs. latest technology.. they use best raw materials, and your money isnt going to the underworld gangsters


----------



## Mario (May 6, 2013)

dotEXE said:


> You should consider micromax lead tvs. latest technology.. they use best raw materials, and *your money isnt going to the underworld gangsters*



:ro fl:


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 6, 2013)

Mario said:


>



Dude.
Keep Calm and Enjoy The Reply you get from the Guy


----------



## theterminator (May 6, 2013)

dotEXE said:


> You should consider micromax lead tvs. latest technology.. they use best raw materials, and your money isnt going to the underworld gangsters


I can compromise with Canvas 2 but not on a TV with Micromax.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 6, 2013)

dotEXE said:


> You should consider micromax *lead* tvs. latest technology.. they use best raw materials, and your money isnt going to the underworld gangsters



who makes TV's out of Lead? or do micromax shoot their TV's with minigun's to test its durability hence its so filled with Lead?


----------



## Mario (May 6, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Dude.
> Keep Calm and Enjoy The Reply you get from the Guy



I have simply fallen in love with this person!!! Makes my day when I log on to TDF at the end of a long day!  In fact, let me delete that post, lest it decrease the "free" entertainment value! :trollface:


----------



## aroraanant (May 6, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Samsung UA32EH4000 32" LED @ 28k @ Flipkart. Out of my budget of 25k. Any other source?



You don't want a Full HD TV ?
I guess you will regret it later then.
Flipkart prices are always high, check local market and bargain hard, there is a lot of bargaining possible on these.


----------



## Mario (May 6, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> who makes TV's out of Lead? or do micromax shoot their TV's with minigun's to test its durability hence its so filled with Lead?



Commander, its *latest* technology - you do not know about it yet!

[Oh my God! I am turning into a troll]

-------------------------
@OP, visit shop and check out the TVs in your budget - buy whichever appears to *your eye* to have the best PQ. A PQ-observation will vary from person-to-person because our eyes just do not see the same!
Of course, before cash-down, do get back to members here about the model you decide upon - in case it is known to have some issues, you will be saved from a bad investment.


----------



## aroraanant (May 6, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Dude.
> Keep Calm and Enjoy The Reply you get from the Guy



Ha ha ha



Mario said:


> Commander, its *latest* technology - you do not know about it yet!
> 
> [Oh my God! I am turning into a troll]


Now I m trolling


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 6, 2013)

Mario said:


> Commander, its *latest* technology - you do not know about it yet!
> 
> [Oh my God! I am turning into a troll]
> 
> ...



Dude.Why are you Trolling? Let the "Proffesional" do it xD


----------



## Minion (May 9, 2013)

theterminator said:


> ^Sony's price is way up for LEDs. LCDs, however, are at comparable rates. Would it be wise to for Sony LCD than LEDs of others?



Audition both the models I have mentioned trust me Toshiba or Philips are not at all bad you should check techradar,avforum for reviews actually they provide both value and quality.They are best within your budget even they are much better than Sony,Samsung entry level tvs. 
And please don't even think about micromax.



theterminator said:


> ^Sony's price is way up for LEDs. LCDs, however, are at comparable rates. Would it be wise to for Sony LCD than LEDs of others?



Nope Don't buy LCD you will find better contrast in LEDs than LCDs.


----------

